
Jet builder Aerion expects to fly silent supersonic planes by 2024 - SirLJ
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/01/16/aerions-as2-silent-supersonic-jet-aims-to-fly-by-2024.html
======
g82918
Main point: Fly really high where the boom bounces into "space".

